# Betta Intelligence and Personality



## rosaherbgarden (Jul 16, 2017)

Maybe bettas are there more to beautiful than to be smart, but I am always curious about the reasoning or apparent reasoning of animals. I feel like I have a lot to learn about my betta's personality, but one of the things I love about him the most already is how often he investigates things, even if that just comes to tasting a piece of sand or the way he eyed his new cave with seeming suspicion for a few minutes today before going in. What is the coolest or smartest thing your betta ever did? What sort of little people do you have in your tanks???

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcduncan (Feb 15, 2017)

Well my bettas have learned tricks for blood worms and they can all recognize me by sight I grew most of them from babies so I like to think of myself as their dad lol but yea if you want to hear more about them just ask I have all sorts of stories 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosaherbgarden (Jul 16, 2017)

wcduncan said:


> Well my bettas have learned tricks for blood worms and they can all recognize me by sight I grew most of them from babies so I like to think of myself as their dad lol but yea if you want to hear more about them just ask I have all sorts of stories
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love to hear any stories you have to share!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCyanDragon (Jan 16, 2017)

When one of my boys, Andraste, first saw Amano shrimp, he just stared at them. Then one of them turned around and touched him with its whisker and Andraste quickly swam away. But the next time he saw one he just quickly swam up to it and tried to chase/bite it. So now I never see the shrimp, they always hide.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosaherbgarden (Jul 16, 2017)

TheCyanDragon said:


> When one of my boys, Andraste, first saw Amano shrimp, he just stared at them. Then one of them turned around and touched him with its whisker and Andraste quickly swam away. But the next time he saw one he just quickly swam up to it and tried to chase/bite it. So now I never see the shrimp, they always hide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It makes you wonder if he "thought it over" or just reacted differently the second time for reasons he couldn't begin to understand. But pure instinct would seem to dictate the repetition of one kind of response instead of two opposite ones.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

I feed my boys pellets ,(3 in the morning ,3 later in the day before their lights go out),Zorro noms his pellets down as soon as they hit the water where as Spud my EE will fuss and fiddle around till half the time the pellet sinks so I have to get him another - I have now discovered his secret ,the little bugger eats the surface pellets then he goes to the bottom of the tank and hunts out the sunken ones,I didn't realise what he was doing till i caught him at it and worked it out by watching him after feeds:surprise::surprise::frustrated:


----------



## MorgenAmera (Jul 29, 2017)

My little baby female is very active, her aquarium is by my bed on the bed stand so I can keep an eye on her. She has her little rock cave that she sleeps in and she likes to watch me as I move around. This last month and a half I was gone most of the day, 6 days a week for my internship and didn't really notice just how bad the algae in her aquarium had gotten until the last few days. So the first day off I had I did a full scrub of her aquarium, not what I usually do but it was too bad to not do it. Well, with the algae so thick she hadn't been able to see out and was a bit startled anytime anything went by for a few days. The funny thing about it was that I also added a few of those glass "dragon tears" as decor and she was so very suspicious of them, circling and flaring at them. She eventually got used to them but it was so funny how she would dart out of her cave and try to scare them away before zipping back into her cave again.


----------



## SilentStorm (Jun 7, 2017)

Your betta sounds like he is some detective and i like it! XD

My betta likes attention and is very curious in his surroundings. he is always out looking at everyone and even to the point where he watches us sit when he sits to the corner of the tank where he can be close to us lolz and right when we move he starts to move and follow us  . When we approuch him he starts to wiggle happily and swim towards us, i usually play with him using my finger just moving it on the tankview and he starts following it.

i notice this month though more things about him, more stuff of what makes him annoyed/mad XD . He hates it when i cover any side of the tank view even if its a smaller view, he flares at it then at me as if he were telling me to get that thing off cause i was ruining his entertainment X,,D (i was trying to get descent pictures but his colors werent showing some needed a black screen to show it bit better) and when i turn off my living room lights and about to turn off the tank light, he super flares at me showing his big halfmoon fins because he couldnt recognize my face since due to the lighting in the tank and the dark living room i was like some shadow form and he didn't like that so now i have to be quick and careful when i turn off the lights now.

So now i know. He loves the known but utterly hates the unknown.


----------

